# Do-It-Yourself pedal board!



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k600/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1100.jpg


My old Boss board is too limiting and I can't fit all my pedals - so I decided after shopping around, that what you get for $150 - 200 ain't worth it!

Here I am lining up the pedals to decide on the pedal board length.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1102.jpg

I figured 32" was fine. So I cut 3 pieces at that length. I lined up all my pedals roughly how I would like to have them arranged. The top row are pedals I want to go to the effects loop and the bottom row will go into the front of the amp


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1103.jpg

Next, time to attach the pieces. I used wood glue to make it stronger.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1104.jpg

I used finishing nails to attach the pieces, first pre-drilling to ensure the wood didn't split.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1105.jpg


So far so good! The two outer pieces are attached to the end pieces.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k600/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1107.jpg

With the middle piece put it. I checked the layout again. There is a space so I guess it's off to the music store to fill the void!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1108.jpg

Hmmm.....I have an idea!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1109.jpg

I'm really happy with this decision. Looks better and is more functional having the pedals tipped towards me.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1111.jpg

Looks great - I need a front panel and some handles for the sides now!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I've seen a couple of boards made with the GORM system from Ikea

Here's a howto


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

IMG_1107.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

When I put a front panel on and some rubber legs. I am hoping to be able to conceal a power bar inside. the pedal will be attached with velco, so I have to hunt some down tomorrow - anyone know where to get some? Also trying to decide what color to paint it - any suggestions?


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah I saw his thread a few days back, and it was that post that gave me the idea. I actually went to the local hardware store to buy a pine shelf unit - they no longer carry them. So I decided to buy a piece of 1x3 and build from scratch! I love the color he painted his, but I can't completely copy him!

J5


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1118.jpg

Installing the front panel.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1119.jpg

After laying the front panel on I drilled some 3/8" holes as I wanted to screw the front panel to the top panel for additional strength. These holes will be plugged.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1120.jpg

For colour I decided to go with a "stone textured finish" at the insistence of my kids at the hardware store! I had to tape off the area where the velcro will go.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1124.jpg

I'm glad the kids picked this for me - looks cool!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You will find that lots and lots and lots of us here don't have facebook (myself included) and so can't see your pictures. Do you have a photobucket or other public account you can upload them to?


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

keto said:


> You will find that lots and lots and lots of us here don't have facebook (myself included) and so can't see your pictures. Do you have a photobucket or other public account you can upload them to?


Oh, sorry I didn't know you needed an account to see the pics. I'll check out Photobucket later tonight and if I can get an account I'll upload em there.

J5


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jammers5 said:


> Oh, sorry I didn't know you needed an account to see the pics. I'll check out Photobucket later tonight and if I can get an account I'll upload em there.
> 
> J5


Please do. I'm another non Face book user and I would love to see your pedalboard design.

Thanks,


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

IMG_1127.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

Here it is with the tape removed!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

IMG_1127.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

I can't wait to finish it! It looks better than I expected!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

IMG_1127.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

Here is a close up of the finish!

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums...00/jammers5/?action=view&current=IMG_1137.jpg

And here is the painting finished!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey man, nice looking board. Just a tip, if you copy the image code of your photobucket pictures you can have them appear like this.

Oh and by the way, I like your design a lot and the workmanship looks fantastic. Well done!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Hey man, nice looking board. Just a tip, if you copy the image code of your photobucket pictures you can have them appear like this.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I like your design a lot and the workmanship looks fantastic. Well done!
> 
> ...


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jammers - great looking board, really nicely done. One thing I've seen with wide boards though is some kind of centre brace - just a thought.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

db62 said:


> Jammers - great looking board, really nicely done. One thing I've seen with wide boards though is some kind of centre brace - just a thought.


Yeah I am actually thinking about adding 3 "risers" to the left hand upper corner to make accessing the MXR pedals easier, then checking to see how much it stiffens the center. I am pretty sure I will still need that center brace as you mentioned though.

Cheers,

J5


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

jammers5 said:


> Yeah I am actually thinking about adding 3 "risers" to the left hand upper corner to make accessing the MXR pedals easier, then checking to see how much it stiffens the center. I am pretty sure I will still need that center brace as you mentioned though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J5


You mentioned using a power bar - are you using a 1-spot and daisy chain? Be sure to take pics underneath the board once everything is wired up. Look forward updates.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

db62 said:


> You mentioned using a power bar - are you using a 1-spot and daisy chain? Be sure to take pics underneath the board once everything is wired up. Look forward updates.


Yeah I plan on using the 1-spot/daisy chain - I will update as I progress!

J5


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Here are my latest updates - I was away on business for a week, so I am anxious to get this puppy done! I added a center brace and 3 risers for the MXR pedals in the upper left corner!

DSC_1001.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

DSC_1001.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

DSC_1001.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket

DSC_1004.jpg picture by jammers5 - Photobucket


----------

